# My planted tanks



## osteoporoosi

The first one is 83 gallons, second 40. The swordtail is selfraised.


----------



## bananas

thats a really nicelooking setup!


----------



## osteoporoosi

Just took some fresh picks, as you can see I have emptied the 40 gallon livebearer tank, got tired of vallisneria. Tips for plants needed!


----------



## Damon

Tank specs?
Off the top of my head............
Rotala vietnam
Blyxa echinosperma
hygro. polysperma v. sunset
red temple
cabomba furcata (very hard to find)


----------



## osteoporoosi

Ah yes, heavy lights, no Co2, solid and liquid fertilizers added, 40 gallons and 40cm high. 
Semi-hard and alkalinish water. Fine sand for substrate.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Those look really good. how many tanks do u haev in all?


----------



## fishfreaks

Nice tanks!! I love the selections!!


----------



## osteoporoosi

thanks for the replies!I have those two and one 65 gallon tank.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Nice! Real natural. The stick makes it look a little too natural if you know what I mean?


----------



## osteoporoosi

Which one? I've got three there at the moment


----------



## fishboy

I agree with Cichlid Man you're attention to detail makes the tank mimic a real ecosystem very well


----------



## Doodles

Wow, that tank is beautiful! I love that swordtail, it's very nice.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Lol when I look at the tanks I'm just waiting for a huge snapping turtle to pop out. They look so nat-chr-Al


----------



## Damon

How about a little red in some of those tanks?
Alternanthera reineckii and Nymphea lotus 'Zenkeri' do well with no Co2 and lower lighting. 

Just a thought..................


----------



## osteoporoosi

Actually I have been thinking about red plants but couldn't find anything that would thrive with lower lightning. Thanks for the names Simpte, I'll go googling now...


----------



## Georgia Peach

gorgeous tanks!


----------



## Lara

Lovely, congratulations! What's the fauna in the 85 gallon (the non-livebearer) tank?


----------



## osteoporoosi

fauna in the 85 gallon:

20 black skirt tetras
5 yo-yo loaches(planning to get few more)
3 male bushynose plecos

coming soon: 15 ruby barbs


----------



## Chazwick

Congratulations on the excellent tanks! Will have to come to you for tops some days! I think the sticks are a great idea and i love seeing tanks with them... natural tanks are the best in my opinion. (ps: I also love the skull.... )


----------



## goodie

Very very nice!!!!!!


----------



## igorstshirts.com

Them red swords are working against that green backdrop real well.


----------



## Brett_Fishman

How many wpg in each tank? I love the sandy bottom look, and I agree the contrasting colours of the swords look amazing on the greens. Very well done!

Keep posting updates!


----------



## osteoporoosi

In this 65 gallon I have approximately 1.42 watts per gallon.


----------

